# Question about beta bloquers...



## dvjorge (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi guys,
I am sorry to be here one more time. As you may notice, I have more questions than answers. I still feel bad. I lost my marriage last year because this disease and is still taking toll to me. If you read my other topic, you realize I have subclinical hyperthiroidism but still having symptoms. I have a lot of stomach noises, don't sleep well, 3 or 4 bowel movements a day, bad digestions, etc. I am taking 15 mg of Methimazole a day since a month and a half, but still no well. My heart palpitations were away and got more energy but I can not be quiet one second. Thanks Andros who explained me that free t3 should be tested in my case, I believe I am still hyper. The Methimazole dose for subclinical hyper is 5 mg a day. So far, even with 15 mg of it , I don't feel good. I am thinking if a beta blocker could help me in some way. Do the beta blockers help the nervous system or my hyper defecation??

Thanks and god bless you.
Jorge.


----------



## sidpb (Jan 2, 2010)

I was taking Propranolol and it did not help either symptom. My doctor said it wouldn't. It really just helps the jittery feelings and heart palpitations. You should be feeling MUCH better on Methimazole I would camp on your endo's door step until he helps you. You could have something else going on. I have a girl friend who was diagnosed with very similar symptoms as having a different autoimmune disease in which her organs are calcifying and not letting her body absorb any nutrients. Demand help and please keep us updated. Best wishes!!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

dvjorge said:


> Hi guys,
> I am sorry to be here one more time. As you may notice, I have more questions than answers. I still feel bad. I lost my marriage last year because this disease and is still taking toll to me. If you read my other topic, you realize I have subclinical hyperthiroidism but still having symptoms. I have a lot of stomach noises, don't sleep well, 3 or 4 bowel movements a day, bad digestions, etc. I am taking 15 mg of Methimazole a day since a month and a half, but still no well. My heart palpitations were away and got more energy but I can not be quiet one second. Thanks Andros who explained me that free t3 should be tested in my case, I believe I am still hyper. The Methimazole dose for subclinical hyper is 5 mg a day. So far, even with 15 mg of it , I don't feel good. I am thinking if a beta blocker could help me in some way. Do the beta blockers help the nervous system or my hyper defecation??
> 
> Thanks and god bless you.
> Jorge.


Jorge.....................you are welcome to post here all day every day if you like. Definitely not a bother.

For starters, many of us have been on 15 mg. Methiamzole 3 times a day. Each case is individual and the doctor should be watching the patient closely and giving "enough" Methimazole to get the patient in a more calm state.

Okay................Beta blocker slows down your heart so there is no damage done to your heart and yes; it has a calming effect over all.

You may wish to read about beta blockers here......... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beta_blocker

With the intestinal motility problem, more Methimazole may help. Right now, you have what is called hyper intestinal motility.

Your doctor should have been seeing you every 2 weeks right now. Why not;I am just wondering?

Also, has your doctor offered you any permanent treatment options?

Truth be told, I personally think that you are getting very poor medical care and yes.......................; you do need a FREE T3 test.

Have you had a scan of your thyroid to be sure you don't have cancer? Has your doctor done this?

Worried here.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sidpb said:


> I was taking Propranolol and it did not help either symptom. My doctor said it wouldn't. It really just helps the jittery feelings and heart palpitations. You should be feeling MUCH better on Methimazole I would camp on your endo's door step until he helps you. You could have something else going on. I have a girl friend who was diagnosed with very similar symptoms as having a different autoimmune disease in which her organs are calcifying and not letting her body absorb any nutrients. Demand help and please keep us updated. Best wishes!!!!


Whoa.....................sounds like your friend has Scleroderma! Has she been diagnosed yet?


----------



## dvjorge (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks guys.
Most MD believe subclinical hyperthiroidism don't need medication. My case started with hyper and these are my first results when the problem was discovered. 07/15/2008 t3 ....38 normal range 22-35 free t4 ....4.0 normal range 1.4-3.8 tsh ....0.20 normal range 0.40-4.50 . Believe it or not, at that time I saw an Endo who didn't put me in any medication. He told me that condition may go away alone. I was having a lot of symptoms and didn't get any medication. So, if I was hyper one time, I don't believe my subclinical hyper now is a different thing. I am having thyroid problems since that time. Guys, next week, I am going to be tested again and speak seriously with my MD. I don't have any Endo now because my beautiful insurance company don't cover me any pre condition. Anyway, I will claim free t3 this time and hope Methimazole do something for me. My MD think this condition can go away after 6 months but I don't think so. I believe once the thyroid is hyper the end could be radiactive iodine or surgery. No MD has tell me anything to get a permanent solution to this problem. I don't know if I need to try the medication for longer time before to speak about this or what.

Thanks,
Jorge.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

dvjorge said:


> Thanks guys.
> Most MD believe subclinical hyperthiroidism don't need medication. My case started with hyper and these are my first results when the problem was discovered. 07/15/2008 t3 ....38 normal range 22-35 free t4 ....4.0 normal range 1.4-3.8 tsh ....0.20 normal range 0.40-4.50 . Believe it or not, at that time I saw an Endo who didn't put me in any medication. He told me that condition may go away alone. I was having a lot of symptoms and didn't get any medication. So, if I was hyper one time, I don't believe my subclinical hyper now is a different thing. I am having thyroid problems since that time. Guys, next week, I am going to be tested again and speak seriously with my MD. I don't have any Endo now because my beautiful insurance company don't cover me any pre condition. Anyway, I will claim free t3 this time and hope Methimazole do something for me. My MD think this condition can go away after 6 months but I don't think so. I believe once the thyroid is hyper the end could be radiactive iodine or surgery. No MD has tell me anything to get a permanent solution to this problem. I don't know if I need to try the medication for longer time before to speak about this or what.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jorge.


Abnormalities in the TSH level may presage the development of overt hyperthyroidism (Graves' disease, multinodular goiter, or Hashimoto's disease/Hashitoxicosis), in which case the free T3 and T4 levels will gradually rise outside of the normal range, resulting in the development of the classic symptoms and signs of hyperthyroidism. (meaning no longer subclinical.)

Free T3 is very very important. You may no longer be subclinical.

Here is an article for you to look at. Very interesting. You will find in reading the article that the treatment for subclinical is of short duration (6 months) and you should have responded by now. Something is going on.

http://www.aafp.org/afp/2002/0201/p431.html


----------



## dvjorge (Feb 12, 2010)

Andros,
Thanks again for your great support. I know I will need your help more than one time guys. I have to deal with this problem smartly. Ok, I undestand that subclinical hyperthiroidism may go to remission after 6 months of therapy. I will try it first. But, my condition showed up the first time as a hyper so I am not clear if a hyper can pass to subclinical and then , be subclinical for a while. Anyway, before to think in radioactive iodine or any permanent solution, I would like to feel well with antithyroid medication. It can show me my thyroid is the cause of my problems. Do it makes sense???? I want to be sure and I hope to see my results in range with Methimazole. All this started to me after a curse of antibiotics so I don't know if something else is going on. Since my main symptoms are gastrointestinal, my GI thought it could be Celiac, candida overgrowth, etc. How you say, I have rapid intestinal transit, and this is causing bad absorbsion and more than one bowel movement a day with more amount of feces. Ok, I don't have words to thank you and this incredible support. I will keep posting and as soon my lab be ready, I will let you know. Another thing, I am afraid how gonna be my life if I get RAI. Can we live a normal live taking thyroid hormones for life???????
God bless you,
Jorge.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

dvjorge said:


> Andros,
> Thanks again for your great support. I know I will need your help more than one time guys. I have to deal with this problem smartly. Ok, I undestand that subclinical hyperthiroidism may go to remission after 6 months of therapy. I will try it first. But, my condition showed up the first time as a hyper so I am not clear if a hyper can pass to subclinical and then , be subclinical for a while. Anyway, before to think in radioactive iodine or any permanent solution, I would like to feel well with antithyroid medication. It can show me my thyroid is the cause of my problems. Do it makes sense???? I want to be sure and I hope to see my results in range with Methimazole. All this started to me after a curse of antibiotics so I don't know if something else is going on. Since my main symptoms are gastrointestinal, my GI thought it could be Celiac, candida overgrowth, etc. How you say, I have rapid intestinal transit, and this is causing bad absorbsion and more than one bowel movement a day with more amount of feces. Ok, I don't have words to thank you and this incredible support. I will keep posting and as soon my lab be ready, I will let you know. Another thing, I am afraid how gonna be my life if I get RAI. Can we live a normal live taking thyroid hormones for life???????
> God bless you,
> Jorge.


Yes; those of us w/o a thyroid whether by RAI or surgery do very well. There are exceptions, of course. But I believe that is poor management and perhaps even patient non-compliance.

Firstly though, you do deserve to see if you can stabilize on the Methimazole but I don't think you will at that low dose. I think your doctor has to do a better job of working with you and for you.


----------



## sidpb (Jan 2, 2010)

Andros said:


> Whoa.....................sounds like your friend has Scleroderma! Has she been diagnosed yet?


She has. I don't know if that's what they are calling it but she is SOOO sick. Had carpal tunnel surgery around Christmas but still has lingering numbness. Poor thing. She can't be far from the b-room so has to spend her time at home for right now. She's been trying self injections, but I'm not sure of what - she's been kind of vague, we only chat in Facebook, and are old schoolmates. It sounds very frightening.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sidpb said:


> She has. I don't know if that's what they are calling it but she is SOOO sick. Had carpal tunnel surgery around Christmas but still has lingering numbness. Poor thing. She can't be far from the b-room so has to spend her time at home for right now. She's been trying self injections, but I'm not sure of what - she's been kind of vague, we only chat in Facebook, and are old schoolmates. It sounds very frightening.


Could be Methotrexate or Humira!! Poor thing. And we think we have problems.


----------

